# Help! Goats ate insulation!



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Gretta, Frankie & Flossie broke into an outbuilding that had insulation laying in there and they ate some of it. It's the rolled batt kind. Also got into an excess of corn and BOSS. I'm mostly scared about the insulation. I just caught them so no signs of illness yet. What should I do :Bawling:


----------



## garyh141 (Mar 7, 2008)

First of all, did you say "bad goat"? Second, can you tell how much of any of the stuff they ate? Insulation you should be able to tell from what is missing in the rolls. (Mine tore up their camper roof and pulled the insulation down as they pulled down the ceiling, but didn't touch it (as far as eating). It was just laying around.) Not sure what to tell you about overeating. Have they been vac'd for CD&T? I know what I would try, but I don't want to tell you wrong. Hopefully, someone else will jump in quickly.
Definitely watch for bloat.
Sandra


----------



## Guest (Mar 2, 2010)

Sorry, but that's not covered in any of my goat books.... Ummm...call a vet?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

I found pieces of the paper backing where I could tell they ate the insulation off of it...maybe 2 peices 12'' by 3" and then a couple smaller than that. Yes they are vaccinated. They have grass hay, water, baking soda and minerals with them now. I don't know if I should give them their alfalfa. Or if I should maybe force some oil into them. They are so naughty and they know it. There goes my nights sleep.


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Are those little pieces perhaps what they spit out?

Feed them some bread. The insulation pieces will get caught in the bread & help relieve the small particles & irritation. I'd follow that up with oil.

Easy on the bread, space it out a bit. Bread can form clumps in the rumen-why it'll work on the insuation..

Now, how much grain did they eat & why aren't you concerned? 

HF


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Because they didn't get that much corn and boss...I keep it in small containers just for that reason. At the very most they got 3 cups of corn and 1 cup of boss. There was still a lot on the floor. How much oil? Mineral oil?


----------



## HappyFarmer (Jun 17, 2006)

Yes preferably mineral oil if you have it careful they don't aspirate it-if adults I'd probably give the 3 tablespoons for nigerian sized goat, after the bread.
HF


----------



## ntjpm (Sep 1, 2008)

Minelson, first I am so sorry that is scary. Second you really need to get a call to a vet. They might need to induce vomiting. (can goats vomit) 

Not sure I just know that insulation is made of Glass. Need to get it out like now. 

Tracy in WA


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Gosh Min I would go for a little bread & the oil myself. They probably didnt eat as much of it as you think.
Please keep us update ok?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Bread, oil and baking soda on board. They did drink water and have more baking soda available. Grass hay. I could hear gut sounds and so far poop is normal....but it hasn't been that long. There are no vets I can call that know anything about goats. I feel much more confident getting advice here.


----------



## wintrrwolf (Sep 29, 2009)

yeah woulda suggested using the bread to bind the fiberglass to it, and the oil to hopefully move it all through without damage to the digestive, intestinal walls. Maybe some yogurt to also help coat, the fiberglass shards are so small they can pierce through soft tissue very easily. I dont think that inducing vomiting would help could cause more damage, besides trying to get a ruminant to vomit would be....near impossible? 
watch for trouble swallowing. I hate figerglass its horrible stuff.
Good luck


----------



## LaManchaPaul (May 21, 2008)

Minelson, they must have been having static during their phone calls; so they ate the insulation to wrap the telephone cables that they ate last year... Darn goats, would you please just feed normal goat food to the rascals?? 

I know that you are serious and stressed. Sorry for the plight, but others have said much more that I would know to say. I hope all is well and tomorrow they'll be looking for something else to run you ape####!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Well, I just checked on them...they are all bright eyed and happy...chewing cud, wondering why I'm waking them up. Looking for treats. I wonder how long it would take for them to show signs of distress and/or bloat??? It's been 4 hours. Should I be checking them every couple hours through the night?

Thanks for reminding me PAUL  I was more scared of my hubby when that happened than of anyone getting sick. When they ate his tractor manual it was even worse!


----------



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

Have you pulled their cud? Does it have insulation in it?

They should stay warm


----------



## GrannyG (Mar 26, 2005)

This too shall pass.....ours ate the insulation off one of our buildings...did not make them sick...hopefully, yours will be fine. Those darn critters can get into so much mischief. I now have tin on the building....


----------



## ozark mike (Apr 20, 2008)

Granny, here I sat white knuckled reading and hoping that no one would use my line... and... you did..... 

as Granny said "THIS TOO SHALL PASS"......... mike


----------



## shiandpete.1 (Aug 13, 2008)

Some of you are just too funny! Minelson I hope they are fine this morning.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Well Granny & Mike...yes it is passing.... In the form of runny poop and doggie style poop! What a mess. I think they will be fine. They are on a strict grass hay/water/minerals/baking soda diet until things firm up and get back to normal. They are acting normal except for being very angry because they are in "lock down". 
Thanks for all the help everyone.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Minelson so glad to hear that! Still chuckling re: "This too shall pass"
See? Everything is fine in the end. 
May this event insulate you from further worry.


----------



## ozark mike (Apr 20, 2008)

I do some building demolitions and bring home any and all usable material... I did three trailer houses and had nowhere to put the batting so i rolled it up and put it in a back shed...no door on the shed... well all seven of the goat went in and had a feast... they didn't eat just a little but maybe like two rolls before I saw what was going on.... I just went on like business as usual, didn't do anything special for them...I had seven when they did it and still have the same seven... didn't hurt them a bit but they ruined about 100 rolls of batting beyond use....... mike


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Goat Servant said:


> May this event insulate you from further worry.


Good one! lol


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Tallabred said:


> They should stay warm


Another good one...you guys picking on me!


----------



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

Oh, Minelson! Those naughty goats!

Hope they're still doing OK.


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

Well, I'm breathing a sigh of relief that those naughty goats are all right. I hope all continues to go well. Good Grief. Insulation . . . . . . . 

I won't even ask what in the world they could get into next.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Today we have berries...but they are sticking together. I'm confident that we are out of the woods and all will be fine. I let them out today..they are laying in the sun


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks Goodness they sound like they are going to be fine! Those Crazy goats!

At first when I seen the title of your thread I didn't see you were the OP but I should have guessed. They sure find alot of things to do around the house while your not watching don't they?


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Backfourty said:


> They sure find alot of things to do around the house while your not watching don't they?


Yes...but I think it could be a lot worse. It's one of the negatives of having them free range. I don't have any children but really I do!  A lot of them!!!


----------



## PNP Katahdins (Oct 28, 2008)

Make Gretta a warmer sweater! She's the one that had the bright idea of warming herself from the inside out.

Peg


----------



## xoxoGOATSxoxo (Jul 29, 2006)

Whew! I'm glad they are ok. 

I had a goat eat a bungey cord once. Thankfully, she wasnt dumb enough to eat the metal parts.


----------



## Guest (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm glad everything came out OK in the end!


----------



## Laverne (May 25, 2008)

I've been watching this thread, of course. I'm glad everything is looking good. I had visions of pink berries.

They're probably walking past that shed grumbling, ' it's too bad that restaurant shut down'.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Here is my view from where I sit at the computer...I just snapped this pic of the innocent naughties walking by.








The shed on the left is the one they got into. It's actually their summer cottage and the chickens live in there. Hubby was in the process of insulating it when he got sick in Dec and was not able to finish...that's why the insulation was in there. It was so nice out (30 degrees) that I thought maybe the chickens would come outside, so dummy me, put up a blockade in front of the door that the chickens could get out and keep the goats out...they busted down the blockade while I wasn't looking.


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Laverne said:


> I've been watching this thread, of course. I'm glad everything is looking good. I had visions of pink berries.


LOL! That would go nicely with the black ones already in the snow!


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

Minelson they look like they're coming up with a new scheme....look at that pic more closely they are sneaking!
"SSHHH!! Flossie! You'll give us away!"


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Goat Servant said:


> Minelson they look like they're coming up with a new scheme....look at that pic more closely they are sneaking!
> "SSHHH!! Flossie! You'll give us away!"


You know what...you are right! I bet they were casing the shed to see if there were any other ways to get in  Luckily I said screw the chickens and locked every door and window.


----------



## Goat Servant (Oct 26, 2007)

So what are they doing now?

Other than the initial worry this has got to be one of the all time great HT goat antics threads yet!


----------



## ntjpm (Sep 1, 2008)

Minelson said:


> Here is my view from where I sit at the computer...I just snapped this pic of the innocent naughties walking by.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Minelson, I LOVE this Pic.... They look like the Three Amigos and they are definitely up to something lol. You had better watch your back.  So glad that it has turned out well so scary when our babies get into trouble. 

Tracy in WA


----------



## Bricheze (Jun 21, 2008)

I hate goat emergencies. Like this one, sometimes, even with all the stuff we've read, we really just don't know what to do and it feels so hopeless. I hate that so much.

At least it turned out well this time!


----------



## BethW (May 3, 2007)

ntjpm said:


> They look like the Three Amigos and they are definitely up to something lol.


LOL! They really do! There's just something about they way they're walking that makes them look like they're feeling guilty and sneaking by! :banana02:


----------



## nehimama (Jun 18, 2005)

I am ABSOLUTELY CERTAIN they are up to something. You'd better go check! Right now!


----------



## BackfourtyMI. (Sep 3, 2007)

Love that picture, it really is a cool picture. I have to agree though with the others here, I think those 3 are up to something again!


----------



## Minelson (Oct 16, 2007)

Whatever they have done I haven't come across it yet! They are playing it oh so cool...scheming I'm sure!


----------



## Tallabred (May 23, 2008)

You really should print and frame that photo - awesome photo - I see that being the cover of a goat or farm magazine next January - you should submit it!

perfect snow, wheel edge at the base of the tree window frame, bare branches - I wouldn't change a thing. Thank you for reminding me that 27 degrees in Florida is not that bad...it's not that bad...it's not that bad...repeating it makes it come true - right?


----------



## thebaker (Dec 2, 2009)

Minelson glad to see your goats are doing good. I've been trying to get caught up with all the threads but can't. 

So wanted to say I'm so glad they are doing good.


----------

